# which is better fallaway or tongue for beginner



## brandonxc (Jan 21, 2010)

im no coach thats for sure, but i would think the drop away is, because, they are just as easy as anything else anymore so why not start out with the best style rest


----------



## SpotShy (Mar 14, 2005)

12sonly,

For a beginner, I personally would recommend a fallaway that offers a full containment design such as the TT full containment or the NAP Apache, or my favorite the Muzzy X-Cellorator Zero Effect just to name a few. The reason is that a newbie will first need to develop correct form and stability drawing to anchor. During this process they would have issues keeping the arrow on a lizard tongue style rest and the continual falling off can get frustrating. With a full containment the arrow can't fall off and will align perfectly. Not to mention such rests will be by far safer for a new archer due to the fact that with a tongue style or a fallaway without full containment, the arrow may be loaded off the rest on the shelf. Then when fired it could impact completely off target due to not being on the rest. Hope this helps.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you fell fallaway is more forgiving? The arrow doesn't travel from point to nock across it like a tongue.


----------



## themick313 (Oct 21, 2008)

If you are starting out I would recommend getting something that isn't dropping too many coins. You need the practice to get good and once you are there then you can start upgrading but you may or may not really get into it so look though the classifieds and pick up something that is second hand and save some money. I saw a apache rest (which I really like and works well for my set up) that was slightly modified for $35 which is a pretty decent deal... good luck, I hope you really enjoy it because it is either addicting, a hobby, or something you pull out a week before deer season :wink:


----------



## Old Man Archer (Mar 31, 2009)

You might want to look at a whisker bisquit to start off with or a Quicktune 1000 which has fingers or prongs for the arrow to ride on. The WB is of course full containment but you really have to work to tip your bow enough to get an arrow to fall off of a Quicktune style rest , if it is set up correctly it is as accurate as a blade rest at a fraction of the cost. A drop away is a great rest but if not set up correctly can be a big detriment to a new archer, the drop away cord can stretch if it gets soaked in a rain storm or the cord can slip up in the cable its attached to. A new archer should work at fundamentals and not have to worry about equipment failure they can't figure out. I'm not trying to insult or any thing like that just suggesting the easiest and most fool proof so you can enjoy shooting without problems. You can always upgrade as you get better and more accustomed to the sport , but the key is to enjoy shooting and to improve your skills then move on to the more intricate parts of the sport and the equipment you can upgrade to. Kevin


----------

